# '67 red lug nut restoration



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Lugs on the car are likely 15+ years old. The plastic inserts have faded badly over time, and one insert is missing. A new set from Ames is $55.00+. Any ideas on restoring the red inserts? Fashioning a new inset for the missing one?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

red insert rally II lug nuts were never factory issue. they were offered early on by the aftermarket, then, in the mid '80's reproductions started being avail. Just an .02, something you might like to know, depending on what direction you are trying to take the car.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, PH. When I bought the car in Lubbock in 1994, it had 14" Rallye II's. I can't remember what kind of tires were on it. I imm'y bought repo F70-14 redlines. I saw the red lug nuts in an Ames catalogue and got a set. Come to think of it, the first ones may be lying around in a bin somewhere. That said, Ames doesn't show a solid head nut for Rallye II's, just Rallye I's. Do you know if these would be correct for an R II? Thanks. Your friend in East TX. https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=T118&order_number_e=NDAwODkyMw==
&web_access=Y


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The black center rally II lug nuts were factory installed for '67-70's and are avail in reproduction form. 

Over the years, several of us have picked through litterally hundreds of used early rallyII lugnuts and then polished on them and sent them out to be replated. one of my first swapmeet Pontiac buddys in the mid 80's made a piece of tooling at work to stamp the plastic centers out of scrap plastic barrel liners, then he installed the inserts in his nice used lugnuts at home in the garage.

Best to you, sure could use some SE TX warmth up this way!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> Best to you, sure could use some SE TX warmth up this way!


Not tonight
Detailed Forecast
Tonight
Partly cloudy, with a low around 29. Calm wind becoming northeast around 5 mph.
Monday
Partly sunny, with a high near 52. East wind around 5 mph becoming calm in the morning. 

Ames shows the black ones as well. I will still look at rehabbing the red ones. Maybe doing them black will be easier.....


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Hers an idea, first measure the OD of the old plastic filler piece.

I have a 1/4" version of one of these tools' bought it at a garage sale along with few other leather tools.

Craftool Round Drive Punches | Tandy Leather

I've never used the 1/4" version on leather, instead, have knocked a bunch of plugs out of thin alum and plastic.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Being retired means you can do goofy stuff during the day. Too cold for golf so gonna head to Hobby Lobby and Michaels to see if they have some suitable plastic material....And do it while you can. David Bowie was only 4 months older than I.


----------

